# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2007] Encoding de caractres chinois

## funckfot

bonjour

_Je ne sais pas si je suis sur la bonne partie du forum Office, car mon problme est vaste et je ne sais pas s'il se situe au niveau des macros Excel, ou si c'est un problme de gnral d'Office. Je compte sur les modrateurs pour me rediriger vers le forum qu'ils jugent le plus apte  me rpondre_

Voici  la situation : 
Il y a quelques mois, j'ai ralis une application Access et Excel. Le souci tait que les ordinateurs taient chinois. Pour tre clair, l'encodage des ordinateurs tait de l'unicode. Pour que l'ensemble de mes macros fonctionne de la mme manire, j'ai chang un certain nombre de paramtres au niveau d'office, d'access, d'excel, et de l'ordinateur en lui mme.
Cela a fini par fonctionner en changeant la rgion de mon PC et rcrire l'ensemble de l'application.

Le problme, maintenant, est que j'ai des caractres chinois qui sont prsents lorsque j'cris du code avec des accents. 

exemple en pice jointe.

Je ne me rappelle absolument pas de quelles manipulations, autres que celles que je cites ci-dessous, j'ai pu faire. 
Merci, de donner un indice sr o j'ai pu modifier l'encodage des macro VBA en unicode, s'il vous plait.

Modification effectue :
-Changement de la langue au niveau d'Office avec l'application "paramtre et langage Office 2007"
-Changement de la rgion de mon ordinateur

Des ides?

----------


## Sepia

Salut,

    J'ai un dbut de rponse (du moins j'espre) pour Word 2003 :
Quitte toutes les applications OfficeClique sur le menu "Windows > Dmarrer > Tous les Programmes > Microsoft Office > Outils Microsoft OfficeClique sur Paramtres linguistiques Microsoft Office 2003.Slectionne l'onglet Langues actives. Dans la zone Langues disponibles, dslectionne le chinois,Clique sur Ajouter, puis valide par OK.

Ouf

----------


## funckfot

Mince je pensais que j'avais rpondu. Faut croire que j'ai rat un truc.

ceci dit, ce que tu me propose est dj ralis. C'est une des manipulations que j'ai effectues.

sinon, vous savez comment rinitialiser tout les paramtres d'office ou un truc dans le genre, sans avoir  tout rinstaller ?

j'ai essay de "rparer" avec le CD d'installation, mais rien  faire, les paramtres sont les mmes

----------

